# Am I "Qualified" enough for Canada?



## chill04 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello! I am very new to this forum site. But I thought with the amount of people who have emigrated and experienced moving to Canada first hand, I thought maybe I could get some help. I'll try to explain my situation as easily as I can and keep it as short as possible! :fingerscrossed:

I've been interested in moving to Canada for a few years now, but never thought I actually would in my life. (I'm not the adventurous type) But, 2 years ago I met my current fiancee online. We clicked, we chatted, we met, got engaged and are currently living our lives in our own countries. I in the U.S, she in Canada. She is French Canadian but is residing in Ontario for college.

We are serious about me moving up there. But, I am afraid of myself not being "qualified enough"

I've looked under immigration, and there are several ways to get in. Skilled worker, skilled trade, and if you try to move to Quebec, that's a whole different ball park.

I'm 21, I am and have been a cashier at a retail store for about 5 years, graduated high school, but I have no college experience. (I can't get the funds) I've started learning French, but I only know [about] three phrases  

I don't know how "skilled" or "qualified" I am, and that scares me. I'm not sure if I'll ever make it there due to what skills (or lack there of) I hold.

I guess what I want to know is, what do you guys suggest?

My fiancee wants to get married because she says that will help me, but I don't want to do anything drastic. She also wants to go back to her home Province of Quebec, but it seems harder to immigrate in Quebec. 

Should I get a work visa and work in Canada then apply for PR?

Is it easier to move to an anglophone province? Or should I try for Quebec anyway?

Should I apply to PR AND THEN find a job?

Does Canada even want a young 21 year old woman who has no college experience and only speaks English?

Should I hire an immigration lawyer and ask him/her?

I just need help! :confused2::juggle:

-Chyanne

P.s. Sorry, this was so long, I tried to just make sure everyone had a good idea where I was coming from!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You are not qualified enough to emigrate to Canada. There might be other options but others can comment on those.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Marriage may qualify you for immigration. Your work experience / education will not.


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

Chyanne, I know you're hoping for some good news on how you can easily move to Canada, but there's not likely to be any. And I can only offer some general, well-intentioned (and long-winded) advice. 

Let me emphasize that I'm just someone who reads this Forum and am absolutely not one of the resident volunteer experts on Canadian immigration (so you can stop reading now if you're hoping for a "quick fix" to your situation...).

I truly wouldn't recommend getting married just to make immigration easier (if it even would). I know it's hard not to be able to join your partner, but moving to Quebec with no knowledge of the language and limited work skills would put an incredible stress on your relationship. It's tremendously difficult to live in a community where you don't speak the language, no matter how supportive your partner may be - you need to be able to function in French on a daily basis, and you need to be able to do it alone. What are you going to do when the two of you go out with her friends who don't speak English? It makes for a very isolating situation.

The best I can suggest is to look into careers that may be needed in Canada. Then check your local community college - they're the most cost-effective means of getting both a college education and practical skills training. It'll take you at least a few years, but between being professionally competent and having learned French in the meantime, you'll be in a far better situation to make a move.

Sometimes you need to have a long-term plan - I know that's tough if you're 21 (and in love!), but as someone in her late 60s who's making plans for a retirement abroad when I turn 70, I can tell you it doesn't get any easier as you age. I guess that's why everyone tells us that patience is a virtue.

I wish you the best of luck. But, please, don't waste your limited money on an immigration lawyer/consultant who's looking to profit from your situation. Folks here are forthcoming with help for free.

Best wishes for the New Year.


----------



## chill04 (Dec 21, 2015)

I guess I thought I would have at least some type of luck, when looking for a job. I know there is the Canadian Job bank I can look into, but there are just so many ways to handle a situation, I wasn't sure how to handle mine. I know I'm only a cashier, but I do hold some skills. (Handling money, customer service, taking requests, etc.) But I'm just not sure what I would need to do. 

This isn't only a "quick fix", I'm really willing to keep trying to find a way to make my way up there. I really want to start my life, whether it be a new job, new place to live, or be with my fiancee, I wanted to start it in Canada.


If there are any more recommendations/links/assessments any one knows, it would be greatly appreciated.

And I greatly appreciate whatever replies I receive. 

Thank you. xoxo


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's not that you don't have skills, it's that there's no shortage of your skills here in Canada, so it won't lead to a visa.
Ever thought about retraining in a skilled trade? Industrial/Electrical Millwright Mechanic for instance? Or Mechanic?
It looks like, for now, marriage will be your only way in. But please, think twice before you decide to move to Quebec without being fluent in French. Love is great, but it doesn't pay the rent. If your girl also speaks English, maybe she loves you enough to settle somewhere outside of Quebec?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Agree with EVHB about the thinking twice about moving to Quebec bit... while it's not impossible for an Anglophone to live in Quebec, it's definitely _not_ going to be easy, especially if you live outside of the Montreal area, and from G/F's eagerness to return to PQ, I'd assume that she _doesn't_ live in Montreal.

I was also going to suggest perhaps moving to Manitoba or New Brunswick, as there are Francophone communities there as well but again, given G/F's eagerness to return to PQ, she wouldn't be happy in either of those locales either.

Good luck to you!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

chill04 said:


> I know I'm only a cashier, but I do hold some skills. (Handling money, customer service, taking requests, etc.)



But those are skills that damned near everybody possesses so they will not be in demand for immigration purposes.

You either need to gain some qualifications in something that will help you earn points for immigration purposes or get married and apply as a spouse.


----------

